# Help a Western Girl Choose an English Saddle?



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi there! I'm selling my "Craigslist Special" English saddle because it's too wide for my gelding. I'd like to replace it with something cheap (college student budget) but decent quality. I'm not looking for top-of-the-line or new, since I only show Western at this point, and I'd only be starting to learn English. What should I beware of? How much does name brand count? 

Here are some from Ebay I've been looking at:

This one is funky and I like that  but her measurements are weird
18" English All Purpose English Saddle Kates Sadderly | eBay

Thorowgood- I don't have anything against synthetics:
Thorowgood Griffin All Purpose English 18" Saddle | eBay

This one seems like a safe choice:
18 " All Purpose English Saddle | eBay

Something along those lines. I'd like to stay around 200-250 max. What should I be looking for? Thank you!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I swear I have that last saddle lol

I would suggest going to a local tack store instead of looking online.

It's easier and easier to return if it doesn't work. You can try it on yourself (or try yourself on it ) and they will be happy to give you a trial.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm lucky enough to have a tack store a cornfield away from my house. Wouldn't even have to trailer :wink:! I'll look around this weekend. Stores around here tend to only have new English saddles, and 99% Western. I'd really like to have him fitted for one, but I wouldn't know where to start with that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Find a good saddle fitter...ask friends/well known barns.. your vet/farrier very well may know. You could even google (get recommendations!).

Even if you can't do that I would suggest having someone who is good at it take a look... I always get a second opinion.

Oh we have plenty of tack shops near here and most of them (esp the private ones) have plenty of used goods... also barn sales and such.

Maybe ask at a barn or two if they're selling?

I would go to more than one. If you want to trailer that's fine but I was thinking more bring the saddle home with you try it on him then ride in it for the trial period (usually a week or so)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Too add- I would also suggest craigslist over eBay, again simply because it's local/less hassle and probably cheaper.. just keep an eye out for good leather, nothings broken, bring a friend (don't go to some creeps house alone!) who can also take a look. Bring it home, try it out, bring it back if need be.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay, I'll ask around. Chiropractor is coming out sometime within the next two weeks, I bet she would know someone good, if she doesn't do it herself. 
There's a Hoosier Horse Expo this weekend in Indy, they might have some kind of demonstration on saddle fit. Plus shopping! 
There's two tack shops within probably 50 miles, but there's also Amish country a little bit farther than that, which has a massive tack and livestock auction on Good Friday. Only problem with that is that I wouldn't get a trial, which isn't a huge deal if the price is low enough. 
I've been looking on Craigslist, haven't seen anything 18" pop up yet. Those big shipping charges on ebay aren't exactly appealing  I've been lucky, haven't run into anyone too creepy buying off Craigs yet!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

of the three you showed, the third is the best quality, IMO. if it was a good fit, I bet it would serve your starter needs. you'll need a girth, leathers and irons, too, so that adds some money. Do not get worn out girth / leathers.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I like the third one, too. I have everything, just not a saddle that fits :-( English bridle, girth and extender, leathers, irons, saddle pad, and seat riser (lollipop?) pad.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I've only ever used a lollipop on a sway backed horse. You shouldn't need it if the saddle fits properly.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would run from the fist two saddles you show...the third a possibility.

Honestly, if you are aren't looking to be "in the fad" but to have a nice quality saddle that will be a good tree, fit a variety of horses...
I would be looking on your local Craigslist for some of the older leather English saddles.
Knee rolls are "in" along with padded flaps so if you find a plain-flapped saddle you can probably pick up a heck of a nice saddle for about the top of your budget complete with irons and leathers.

I've seen some excellent name brands, top quality saddles with good care done for a pittance of what they are worth imo...

I would also suggest you narrow down what you want to do in regard to your riding...some of those pictures strike me as more a jumping saddle with the rather forward flap than a A/P that the description says...

As for a name and ease on selling...well...what would you be willing to spend your money on... a Pessoa, Crosby, Stubben or a no-name knock-off?? :???:


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Is there any tack sales near you? I picked up an old, nice saddle for only $40 at one. No padded flaps or anything, and a ripped seam on the seat, but those were the only problems. 

I would offer to sell it, but it really wouldn't be worth it to ship :lol:


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Yogiwick- It came in a lot of misc. tack I got at an auction. Never used it, but I have it. I'll probably put it up on Craigslist. 

HLG- I definitely will keep an eye on local Craigslist. That's where I got my current saddle from. So knee rolls are pretty much optional, just trendy now? I know I don't want to do dressage (showing, at least). Leaning towards the hunter ring, but I'll have to get the basics down before I really choose. My gelding won't be able to jump much, so that limits me as well. I'd love to find a Pessoa for $200 :wink: What about Courbette? I think I saw one with no knee rolls fairly cheap somewhere.

This is my saddle now, which I like, but can't ride in. It's a beautiful orange-brown


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Kylie- Yes! There's a ton of 4-H tack swaps, Hoosier Horse Expo, and auctions! I'd like to know what the signs of a quality English saddle are, though, before I blow all my savings on something that's going to break the second time I ride in it. I admit I know next to nothing about them! But that sounds like a great deal


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Lemon...if you are serious about heading toward the Hunter show ring in time...

Look for a close contact style saddle over a A/P... since "position" is everything, better to learn to ride with no knee roll structure but proper leg positioning from the beginning...

I don't know if you will find a Pessoa for such a small amount...but you can certainly find some of the other names in that range. Good and decent saddles...
Good quality name brand saddles will almost always have a plate just under the saddle jockey (small flap where the pommel of the saddle has the bolt holding it together). Along with the name of the manufacturer will be the country constructed in...England, Germany, Switzerland...stay away from India and Pakistan made saddles as they are the lowest of quality and just plain cheap and not worth purchasing. 
The words you hear being said, "You get what you pay for" in the case of saddles is true.
Here is a link to some really good information about saddles in general, the differences in what to look for, pricing, styles...just a huge amount of information I think you would benefit from before making another purchase. 
_http://www.foxhunter.on.ca/tackshop/saddlefiles/about_saddles.htm_ 

Before you buy though do try to ride in a few different names and styles to find what helps you in your riding position not hinder you, what size is a better fit for your frame and how the flap is cut and hung on the saddle best suits your leg length and build...

Personally, I found tack shops grossly over-priced in their consignments.
Best place I found prices at was local horsey yard/garage sales... for me I only realized afterward that I had in my hand a _ true_ Circle Y in fantastic condition show saddle with tooling and silver accents for $300...thought it was a knock-off...made a phone call and got a informed opinion...when I went back it was gone...:-(
So...your not knowing English and me not knowing western... I feel your pain in being overwhelmed.

Be careful, be informed and happy shopping.
:wink:


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you so much! That link helped a lot. I think I will look for a name-brand one first, and stretch my budget a bit to get more quality. I'm not in a rush to get out and buy one, I'd rather sell mine first and then find one that fits him really well.

That being said, I found a Stubben on CL. Care to take a look?
CC Stubben English Saddle!! Excellent Condition!!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks nice, my kind of saddle.
_I like plain flaps_, you can keep the popular knee-roll look of today.

I would be concerned that the tree is sound and tight, has enough gullet clearance in height and width for your horse and that it fits the horse then you properly...those things need to be checked and figured out before you go to discussing $$.

The price is about right...somewhat negotiable I bet.
That though is what you will be looking at and for in your price range...those saddles are out there and in plentiful numbers too.

Now, if local see if you can meet and try it on your horse for fit reasons...do not pay for it till you are certain it is in good condition tree wise...if you are unsure how to check a tree get someone to do it for you who knows how...it is really, really important.
Have a knowledgeable person with you when "fitting" the saddle. A horseman who has riding years of experience can see good and bad in a hurry others don't...

Again...happy shopping.:wink:


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm trying to get a feel for pricing, and I'd really rather have it local. I'll talk to my horse's chiro about saddle fit when she comes out. I don't actually know anyone who rides English besides my trainer, but I'll see what she has to say as well.

Thank you, you've been a huge help!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Knee rolls vs non are really what you feel comfortable with if you're just learning.

Stubbens are good saddles but from my experience people either love them or hate them.. They tend to be stiff and that one does look it. You will see when you try it if it's for you.

Thought- you could possibly trade? A saddle fitter may have some options too.

Oh and "name brand" doesn't mean much, however quality does, and with something like saddles they definitely go together!!


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I would love to trade. I put on my ads that I'm 100% open to them, haven't had any response yet. I listed it at $175 but would take less. Think that Stubben is worth a look?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

BTW, I would suggest an all purpose for the time being but I guess it depends on your long term goals.

The Stubben seems over priced. The leather looks good but it is definitely worn/ the flaps are bent. It looks in good condition but don't think enough to justify the price. Personally I don't like that it doesn't have knee rolls. As I said, love them or hate them lol.

It also looks narrow, what size are you looking for?

I would pass, but if you want its worth trying. See if they are firm on the price.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Using that CL I took a look (I was like "oh this is good!" "oh that's hers!!" lol)

All Purpose English Saddle- 17"
Funky color but good condition. Overpriced methinks (it may just be your area... take a trip here! you'll get a good one for <$100)


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Alright, I think I'll pass on that for the money. I saw that Kincade, but I haven't heard of that brand before, so I haven't asked about it. I can send her an email. Definitely within driving distance! I'm looking for about a medium tree, mine measures 8" where her's measures 6". Agree on overpriced, probably because there's not a whole lot of used ones around here. Barrel saddles are a dime a dozen, though!  I might have to move!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I can mail you one, though it would probably end up being more expensive!! lol


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Brand IS important, but not an excuse to way overprice something.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wouldn't buy anything I couldn't try on the horse first - and sit on myself.
Appearances and sizes are so deceiving in saddles.
To add - I never liked the kinkade bridles that were sold cheaply in the UK - not great quality so I wouldn't have too much faith in their saddles


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Shipping is crazy! Just glad I'm not looking for a decked-out Western show saddle. Anything under $100 would be a steal here (from what I've seen so far). Michigan has a little more English going on, I'll see if there's any tack shops or CL ads for up there. 

Jaydee- Thanks! I'll keep that in mind. It's not very far away, so I might meet her just to see it, and bring someone with who knows more than I do  Other than that, I'm going to check out the consignments in tack stores this weekend, though I'm not very hopeful for low prices there.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Another question, are gullet sizes in English and Western the same?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This is more complicated than I want to even try to explain, and I don't know all the information either...
Here is a link, a_ long_ link to some information that might help you...you may need to copy and paste it if it doesn't link correctly...

http://books.google.com/books?id=cxedTIF4LPQC&pg=PA23&lpg=PA23&dq=are+saddle+gullet+sizes+the+same+in+English+and+western+saddles&source=bl&ots=l18WGZxxUU&sig=hnIy5mHpFcV_PwPEbZXdk1MkPv4&hl=en&sa=X&ei=jSY_U_jSI9OqsQSFjYDQDA&ved=0CHAQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=are%20saddle%20gullet%20sizes%20the%20same%20in%20English%20and%20western%20saddles&f=false

I put up a search of "are gullet sizes the same in English and western saddles..that led me to many articles with great information.
The above one was pretty easily understood ...

Happy reading.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

That's a great read! Really easy to understand. I should have just read that book instead of posting here :wink: Thank you so much!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm also on the hunt for a new saddle and called in at a local tack store yesterday where a very helpful and knowledgeable lady spent well over an hour with me having me sit on 20+ different saddles on their 'saddle horse'. They were all the same length and size in terms of gullet width and yet each one felt very different in terms of how the size felt when I sat on it and how it naturally placed my leg. Next step will be to have her come out and try the ones I liked best on the horse to see how they ride and how they feel on her - but they can all have some adjustment to the flocking to help with that
Some were consignment saddles so not expensive compared to others I tried that were in the $3k - $4k price range


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just want to add that the price should not be relative to the experience.

If you are looking at cheap used/consignment saddles there is no reason you should not do the same as jaydee did. The process should be (pretty much) the same no matter what the quality/cost is.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay. One of the tack store's owners really gets involved with saddle fitting, my friend bought a saddle there and she said it was really helpful. All she stocks is Henri de Rival for English, but I'll talk to her anyway


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I have an old Passier on loan now. Regular tree, and it fits waaaaay better than the wide one I had before. Thank you guys for all your tips  The only reservation I have is that its pretty old, but it seems like it was well taken care of. Tack store tested the tree in front of me and said it was fine for riding. I have a week to take it back if it doesn't work out, but it's the right price and the softest leather I have EVER touched!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Passier saddles are built to withstand even 70 years of active use, if they are in overall good condition! A good catch, if this saddle fits.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy to hear that! I rode in it the other day, it's so comfortable  Zeus liked it as well. I think I'll ride in it a couple more times, weather permitting-it was 80 F yesterday and 20 F today with snow tonight! But it's looking like a good match. It's a pleasure just to look at. I'm a sucker for older styled saddles.


----------

